# Whale Factory



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am seeking a photo of the factory ship "Empire Victory"other names were "Unitas"."Abraham Larsen"and "Nisshin Maru No2".
She was built in Hamburg in1937 and seized as a war reparation.
Any further information would be most welcome.
Regards Geoff.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Abraham Larsen*

Pic of Abraham Larsen ex Empire Victory,hope this helps.
Joller6


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

There were 3 articles in early Ships in Focus Record, regarding whaling conversions, from memory 4,5,6, but I may be wrong ! When I get back home at the end of the week I'll take a look for you.


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Abraham Larsen*

Thanks for photo and offer of help,they are indeed just what I have been seeking for quite a long time.I sailed on her delivery voyage in the late 1940s (I think) and can still remember the smell!
Regards Geoff.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The smell you never forget.

John.


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Aroma*

Never fogotten,but how would you describe it?

Regards Geoff


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Decaying meat,bones,and blubber. Almost like tanning factory or a cargo of bones.

Stays in your nostrils forever.

John


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

Reminded me of days spent alongside Borthwicks meat works at Brisbane,turned me into Vegetarian.
Geoff


----------

